
Facebook Hacking and Recovery - tesocial
Over the years I have been an avid user of social media, specifically Facebook, and have even been a satisfied investor.<p>I am writing this blog as I have had quite an unfortunate experience as a user of Facebook.<p>Essentially, I was in Europe with my father on vacation, where his Facebook account was hacked. We were fortunately able to change the password for the FB account, however it locked my father out until satisfactory identification is provided. The hacker did maintain access of the messenger account, and has contacted many of his friends requesting funds to be transferred. The hacker was apparently quite comfortable in making conversations, and would allude to being in “Ukraine” and in a dire financial situation, and would hence request transfer of a few thousand dollars. Given my father’s reputation, and good standing with never asking for such support, many friend came close to sending the requested funds. Fortunately, my father was able to send WhatsApp messages to many contacts. Further I was able to post on my wall and get the message of the hacking to many.<p>Given that I am more tech savvy than my father (post 70), I have been supporting him with the communications with Facebook, and trying various avenues to get the situation rectified, all in vain so far.<p>We have tried to upload the required documentation to verify the identify multiple times, however keep receiving the same notification from FB– stating the ID is not a match or doesn’t meet the list of required ID’s. We have sent the passport and drivers licenses, each with picture, name and date of birth. They match the exact information which is stated on my father’s FB page. Its been almost two weeks since the incident, and despite multiple attempts to send across clear and legible scanned documents, no progress has been made with Facebook.
======
0780954288
[https://www.facebook.com/habibo.bikam](https://www.facebook.com/habibo.bikam)

~~~
0780954288
k;jhukgj,tuy

